# Error code 0x80070002



## susieq_j (Jan 24, 2005)

I get the error code 0x80070002 in windows store when trying to download and install apps ..It goes so far (75% to 88%) 
then I get the error code


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a read at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/910336

NOTE: the "Fixit" from Microsoft my ask to be run to fix this issue for you.


----------



## susieq_j (Jan 24, 2005)

I did run that and it doesn't fix it ..Problems found: Problems installing recent updates not fixed..Check for missing or corrupt files detected


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, please have a look at this thread and see if there is anything in there that can help:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...8/ca0e8b0a-51f1-41c8-8f31-bac2ce573cc9?page=1

Regards
The Cleaver


----------

